# Follow up 1984 Quantum



## 2thinlizzy (Nov 22, 2012)

My earlier post had error in the milage, it is 138,000, not 38,000. 
A few comments: I always liked the looks of the Quantum wagon, one of the prettiest station wagons. I test drove a 4 cyl, model in 1983, and found the power was inadequate, so waited a year, for the 5 cyl. Since that is an Audi engine, and the Audi 4000 shares basic body and chassis, there is kinship there, and that differentiates the Quantum from other VW lines or models., i.e. the Quantum is almost an outsider in VW circles. In later years, there are other examples of cross-breeding with Audi, but I really do not which one, (VW or Audi), are responsible for the various Turbo 4 cyl, and V6 engines. One fantasy I had for many years, was to put in a 20 valve turbo 5-cyl. engine from an early 1990s Audi. The horsepower of 1980s cars is so much lower than modern cars, that it is hard to keep up with typical highway speeds, and of course the acceleration from a stop is painfully slow by comparison. But for some reason it is still fun to drive.


----------

